# Error Code 39 and frozen mouse



## Zootalures (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all, My Dell Diminsion 4400 had error Code 39 in the drive manager, I removed the upper and lower filters as directed and when I rebooted the mouse is stuck in place. I rebooted in safe mode and the mouse is still stuck. Any advice would be appreciated! For the time being I am using an old Toshiba laptop that is totally jacked! I had a problem with the pin on the power supply, it broke off while under warranty and Toshiba wouldn't warrant it! I used some houeshold romex and a brick to fix it! The romex makes the connection for the power and the brick holds it all together! 
Thanks in advance for any advice.
Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this a USB or P/S2 mouse?
Have you checked the connection for the mouse?
Have you shut down the PC and restarted it (Cold Start).
What was the error code 39 pertaining to (CD-Rom)?
Bill


----------



## Zootalures (Nov 20, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Is this a USB or P/S2 mouse?
> Have you checked the connection for the mouse?
> Have you shut down the PC and restarted it (Cold Start).
> ...


Hello Bill, the error 39 was for a CD-ROm issue, I installed another CD ROM and the 39 was still there. I followed the directions and removed the registry that I was instructed to then rebooted. The mouse is the type that comes with the dell computer and has a connector on it not a USB. I have turned the computer on and off several times but the mouse is just stuck in the middle of the screen, the mouse cable is conected, the keyboad doesn't function either, no Ctrl, Alt, Del either. Nothing is working except that the monitor has all the correct icons. Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you able to use Last known Configuration?
Bill


----------



## Zootalures (Nov 20, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Are you able to use Last known Configuration?
> Bill


[/I]

Bill, I'm not sure I know what you mean by that. I'lll have to google the term. I'm not very computer literate! Thanks for the term though!
Joe


----------



## Zootalures (Nov 20, 2008)

Zootalures said:


> [/I]
> 
> Bill, I'm not sure I know what you mean by that. I'lll have to google the term. I'm not very computer literate! Thanks for the term though!
> Joe


I did find the "last known" and it didn't change anything, the mouse is still frozen. Thanks you for your help! I'll keep trying stuff!
Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

At this point you could try a USB mouse and Keyboard to see if it will work (It may as they have different drivers).
But, I think the Registry is courrupted. I do not know what proceedure you used to clear the Upper/Lower filters for you CD-Rom:4-dontkno, but obviously it did not work.
You could also try a REPAIR Install, but I have a feeling you will NOT beable to have access to the Keyboard or Mouse:
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Other than this (If the repair does not work) you may have to do a complete CLEAN Install:
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/cleanxpinstall.html.
In either case you still may retrieve your personal data by slaving the HD to a working PC BEFORE you do anything.
Bill


----------



## Zootalures (Nov 20, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> At this point you could try a USB mouse and Keyboard to see if it will work (It may as they have different drivers).
> But, I think the Registry is courrupted. I do not know what proceedure you used to clear the Upper/Lower filters for you CD-Rom:4-dontkno, but obviously it did not work.
> You could also try a REPAIR Install, but I have a feeling you will NOT beable to have access to the Keyboard or Mouse:
> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
> ...



Bill, thanks for your advice and efforts! I tried a USB mouse yesterday as well as another plug in mouse, no go. When I deleted the upper and lower filters I merely followed the instructions on a microsoft file. My computer genius buddy can't look at it until the weekend so I thought I'd give it my best shot in the mean time. He usually hits a few keys drinks all my beer and we're back on track! 
Again, thank you for all your advice, good advice at that!
Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joe:wave:,
I am kinda out of ideas on this one.
So I am going to do what your friend does :4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Keep me posted on the results.
Bill:grin:


----------

